# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Slic3r?

## RedBMaster

The rafts are wasting a ton a filament. Has anyone tried Slic3r or another other third party printing software?

----------


## RedBMaster

From what I've found thus far it looks like they haven't coded the unit to work with anything open source yet...

----------

